# Anavar and Superdrol



## jack3d14 (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone try Anavar or Superdrol from Hi-Tech? Interested in doing my first prohormone cycle.


----------



## Sully (Apr 1, 2016)

Neither of those are technically pro hormones. Anavar is a well studied steroid that has been prescribed by doctors for many decades. 

Superdrol is sometimes still referred to as a prohormone because it was labeled and sold as a prohormone in order to exploit a loophole in US law. This loophole was later closed which rendered superdrol illegal. But make no mistake, Superdrol is most definitely a steroid. It was actually developed as an anabolic steroid in the 60's by a pharmaceutical research team, but was never brought to market as a prescribed medication so it never made it into the legislation that made AAS controlled substances in the 80's. It was resurrected by an enterprising young man in the early 2000's and sold over the counter legally for a few years until the FDA figured out what it was.  

If you're going to use either of these substances, which you probably should not, you need to use Testosterone as the base of your cycle in order to maintain proper sexual functioning as well as several other reasons. Also, 2 orals at the same time is usually not recommended. And since one of those orals you're asking about is Superdrol, which is known to be highly hepatotoxic, I would say that under no circumstances should not be using both of those substances together. 

Go to the top of this forum and start reading the stickies there. After you've read through all of them twice, do it again. At that point, post a thread with your stats, training history and current diet setup and get some help getting that part straight. Once you've lined those things out, then start asking questions about AAS and the guys here will be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## grizz (Apr 1, 2016)

Excellent information LS.


----------



## Sully (Apr 1, 2016)

grizz said:


> Excellent information LS.



Feel free to click the Like button under my post. I have low self esteem, so it makes me feel better about myself when people Like my posts on here. I require constant validation from those around me, especially those on the Internet that I've never met.


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 2, 2016)

Feel better now brother!!!! Lol


----------



## Sully (Apr 2, 2016)

Absolutely! I'm all warm and fuzzy inside, and sporting a half chub. You made my night, bro.


----------



## dimani (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks for the informations


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 4, 2016)

dimani said:


> thanks for the informations



Get that link out of your signature before I ban you.   Read the rules


----------



## nothuman (Apr 22, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Neither of those are technically pro hormones. Anavar is a well studied steroid that has been prescribed by doctors for many decades.
> 
> Superdrol is sometimes still referred to as a prohormone because it was labeled and sold as a prohormone in order to exploit a loophole in US law. This loophole was later closed which rendered superdrol illegal. But make no mistake, Superdrol is most definitely a steroid. It was actually developed as an anabolic steroid in the 60's by a pharmaceutical research team, but was never brought to market as a prescribed medication so it never made it into the legislation that made AAS controlled substances in the 80's. It was resurrected by an enterprising young man in the early 2000's and sold over the counter legally for a few years until the FDA figured out what it was.
> 
> ...





I'm going to have to agree with most of this post but not about not being able to combine anavar and superdrol. Anavar is mild on the liver, so I wouldn't really worry about it being added. Superdrol is really the dangerous one, but I see no difference in adding it to another anabolic as compared to adding it to anavar. You can argue that tren is worse on the liver than anavar.


----------



## Sully (Apr 22, 2016)

If you're using one oral that is known to be highly liver toxic, causing jaundice in just a few days for some people, why would you mix any other oral with it? I prefer to err on the side of caution, especially when it comes to my long term health. If it's your cycle and you want to add fuel to the fire, by all means, please do. But in an open public forum, I feel like it's irresponsible to suggest that someone you don't know should do the same. 

And Tren isn't 17 alpha alkylated, so it has no need to be processed in the liver, which means it's non toxic in the liver. Not that it's a perfectly safe compound, but it should have no effect on the liver. I've had bloodwork done while using Tren, and my liver values were perfectly within range.


----------



## nothuman (Apr 22, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> If you're using one oral that is known to be highly liver toxic, causing jaundice in just a few days for some people, why would you mix any other oral with it? I prefer to err on the side of caution, especially when it comes to my long term health. If it's your cycle and you want to add fuel to the fire, by all means, please do. But in an open public forum, I feel like it's irresponsible to suggest that someone you don't know should do the same.
> 
> And Tren isn't 17 alpha alkylated, so it has no need to be processed in the liver, which means it's non toxic in the liver. Not that it's a perfectly safe compound, but it should have no effect on the liver. I've had bloodwork done while using Tren, and my liver values were perfectly within range.





I'm not suggesting he do anything, but just because anavar is an oral, doesn't make it in the same level as SD, Anadrol, and dbol. Adding anavar to SD really doesn't make it THAT much worse than SD by itself (dose dependent). People can probably use anavar at reasonable doses year round and their only issue would be very low HDL. I think you may be greatly exaggerating it's negative effects on the liver. Mike Arnold is pretty well spoken about this topic as well.


----------



## Sully (Apr 22, 2016)

You're failing to comprehend what I'm saying; so perhaps I need to spell it out very slowly. I'm not saying that Anavar is rough on the liver at all. On the contrary, I've said many times in many threads that the research proves Anavar is probably one of the safest, least hepatotoxic orals on the market. But even if it's the least liver toxic oral available, it does still cause some level of liver toxicity.  

The inclusion of Superdrol is what concerns me. Superdrol is known to be highly hepatotoxic when run by itself. It puts a severe strain on the liver and the rest of the body as well. Hence the common feeling of lethargy and just generally feeling like complete shit while on Superdrol. So even if Anavar is safe by itself, if it's added on top of a highly liver toxic compound like Superdrol, it will still add additional, unnecessary stress on your liver, which is already under a severe amount of stress from processing the Superdrol. Adding more stress to an already stressed organ just isn't a smart idea. 

So just a quick summary.

Anavar=not bad by itself
Superdrol=really bad by itself
Superdrol+Anavar(or any other oral)=just a little bit worse than really bad

It's pretty basic math, no matter how you work it.


----------



## nothuman (Apr 26, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> You're failing to comprehend what I'm saying; so perhaps I need to spell it out very slowly. I'm not saying that Anavar is rough on the liver at all. On the contrary, I've said many times in many threads that the research proves Anavar is probably one of the safest, least hepatotoxic orals on the market. But even if it's the least liver toxic oral available, it does still cause some level of liver toxicity.
> 
> The inclusion of Superdrol is what concerns me. Superdrol is known to be highly hepatotoxic when run by itself. It puts a severe strain on the liver and the rest of the body as well. Hence the common feeling of lethargy and just generally feeling like complete shit while on Superdrol. So even if Anavar is safe by itself, if it's added on top of a highly liver toxic compound like Superdrol, it will still add additional, unnecessary stress on your liver, which is already under a severe amount of stress from processing the Superdrol. Adding more stress to an already stressed organ just isn't a smart idea.
> 
> ...



Right, and what I'm saying is I don't see how adding anavar to superdrol is any worse than adding anything else like tren/npp/etc. to superdrol.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2016)

MoneyShot said:


> Right, and what I'm saying is I don't see how adding anavar to superdrol is any worse than adding anything else like tren/npp/etc. to superdrol.



Because Tren and NPP and other injectables aren't methylated. The methyl group/17aa in most orals allows them to survive first pass metabolization in the liver. It's that methyl group that causes the liver toxicity. Without the methyl group, injectables like Tren and NPP can be metabolized in the blood stream, which means they aren't liver toxic. :banghead:


----------



## nothuman (Apr 26, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Because Tren and NPP and other injectables aren't methylated. The methyl group/17aa in most orals allows them to survive first pass metabolization in the liver. It's that methyl group that causes the liver toxicity. Without the methyl group, injectables like Tren and NPP can be metabolized in the blood stream, which means they aren't liver toxic. :banghead:





I think you're greatly underestimating how resilient our livers are. It takes a lot more to really cause permanent damage to it, unlike the heart and kidneys.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok, it just became obvious to me that you're being intentionally obtuse. I'm bored with getting trolled, so I'm through with you and this thread.


----------



## nothuman (Apr 26, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Ok, it just became obvious to me that you're being intentionally obtuse. I'm bored with getting trolled, so I'm through with you and this thread.





Ok pal, way to take things personally. I'd like to see you say the same thing to Mike Arnold when he says the same thing I say.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 27, 2016)

Technically you could do a half dose of each var and sd and be better health wise that a full dose if sd. But the gains won't be as much obviously.

Most people say not to stack two orals but in reality I believe you could stack 10 orals as long as you do a 1/10 dose of each.


----------



## JJBones (May 30, 2016)

If you want the benefits of superdrol ... With no side effects, you should try injectable superdrol.  At 300-400 micrograms/day you will get incredible results with no sides.  Stronger than 400 mg of tren a week ... Hands down.


----------

